

Awesomium: the First, Full-Featured, Windowless Web-Browser Framework - adamkhrona
http://awesomium.com

======
teyc
Interesting Adam. You need to be clearer to your audience, who are presumably
technical, what the product actually is.

If I read this correctly, you have refactored WebKit into an embeddable layout
engine that can composite offscreen. It includes the javascript engine so it
is able to render browser shots better. You also can send this bitmap to a 3D
pipeline.

The selling point needs to be brought to the fore. While Internet Explorer is
embeddable, it doesn't offer as good HTML5 compliance as webkit.

~~~
adamkhrona
Thank you for the suggestions, I'll work on making the site more clear to a
technical audience.

Our first draft of the site was actually very heavy on the tech details but we
ended up trying to dumb it down a bit to appeal to a wider audience. It's
tough trying to find a good balance between the two.

~~~
teyc
Yeah, I remembered your old site. It was on HN not too long ago. Cool stuff.

Have you had a go at building Android Webkit for running on PCs? It'll be a
lot more useful than using the Android emulator for testing web layout.

------
evangineer
AFAICT, this is an extraction of the renderer from Chrome/Chromium wrapped up
in an API for C/C++/.NET.

This has been packaged as SDKs for both Windows & Mac.

~~~
adamkhrona
We did indeed use Chromium as a base but have implemented a great deal of
extra modifications on top to make this the ideal solution for offscreen
embedding. Significant portions of the renderer, plugin containers, and
Javascript system had to be re-written.

~~~
growt
How can you charge 5.9k for source code access if it's based on open source
software?

------
kapilkaisare
Nice. Linux version?

